# Grandson's Prayer



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

The grandson spent the afternoon playing on grandpa’s computer. 


Later that night, before going to bed the grandson said his prayers.


The prayer went something like this, "Dear GOD, please send clothes for all those poor ladies on Grandpa's computer. AMEN!'


----------

